# Music and Artists puzzle (2)



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Well, here's some more...........................

RAINCOAT BOUGHT NEAR BLACKPOOL
DOROTHYS DOG
UNEMPLOYMENT CARD
SEVERAL RAINCOATS FOUND IN CEMETARY
THROTTLERS
GEORGOUS BUT NOT NORTHERN
REVOLVERS AND FLOWERS
SPINNING ROCKS
FIRST MAN AND INSECT
THUNDERBOLT HELPS GRASS GROW
IN WONDERLAND AND JUST LIKE THAT
REFINEMENT ASSOCIATION
QUEEN OF SLIMMING WORLD
MANWEB BULB BAND
WILLIAMS VOCATION
OL' BLUE EYES OFF TO MAKE A MOVIE
FUNPARK, MAGNETIC EFFECT
AVIATION STRIKERS
UNCOMPLICATED PRIMARY COLOURS
THE COST OF WATCHING A COMET
OXYGEN CYLINDER
MAN FRIDAY'S PARTNER IN FLAMES
GENUFLECT FOR A GEM
WILD URBAN EVANGELISTS
PARENTS
MOIST,SOAKED,DRENCHED
NOT WHAT THEY SEEM
DICKIE AT THE PRECIPICE
DEPRESSED EVERTONIANS
SPANISH HEAVYWEIGHT IN WC
ORLEANS MAID SWOPS HER PROTECTIVE SHIELD
get a load of them then! Have fun! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

These will keep me quiet for a while :lol: 

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Chris check your pm please :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Only 5 more to go, including the other ones you posted :lol: 

Getting tuff now though, will be awake all night thinking of them !!

Chris


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Hurray! At last, something my level..... got half of them straight off!  
Now for the other half!


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

3 to go, possibly 2 :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) ok a few more, which  we haven't cracked yet!

CLERGY MAN IN LONG DRESS
LUMBAR PUNCTURE
BIG APPLE MOVEMENT
DANCES IN JERRY BUILT PRISON
FASHIONABLE ASSEMBLY
SENT IN FOR PORRIDGE
KEEP HORSES IN FOOTWEAR

thats it, pm me if you get 'em....................please!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

two wiped off the havent cracked pile, well done Gill


----------

